

IPhone podcaster app rejected because it duplicates iTunes functionality  - joshstaiger
http://almerica.blogspot.com/2008/09/podcaster-rejeceted-because-it.html

======
bouncingsoul
Arbitrary enforcement of unwritten rules. Sounds like a great platform to
develop for.

~~~
gabrielleydon
This sounds exactly like the facebook/bebo/myspace/orkut/hi5 platforms.

~~~
unalone
Nope! But thanks anyway.

Seriously, have you USED those platforms? Have you learned how incredibly open
each of those are to applications, to the point where you can duplicate an
app's features bit by bit and still get accepted? Or do you just like feeling
edgy by hating corporate app systems?

------
bkmrkr
This is like Microsoft banning Firefox because it duplicates Internet Explorer
functionality.

~~~
josefresco
Call me crazy but I think Microsoft _should_ be allowed to do just that, and
as a result I'm fine with Apple's decision on this (and I rarely defend Apple
on anything).

~~~
bkmrkr
huh?

------
tdupree
Apple's behavior is becoming increasingly sketchy when it comes to approving
apps. This is troublesome as I am currently working on a app I hope to get on
the store. I'm curious to see how much longer hackers put up with this before
there is a total backlash from developers. It is certainly making me rethink
about creating apps for their devices.

~~~
unalone
It's already starting: the developer of Exposure, the Flickr app, announced
that he won't code another line for the iPhone until this is fixed out. I'm
sure others will follow if there continue to be cases like this.

------
arjungmenon
If they really want their platform to be a universal success they should give
developers full freedom to design and sell apps in any way.

If any of you remember it was exactly this kind of behavior that led to
failure of early Macs against Windows. (Developer's needed apple's permission
to sell apps for the early macs).

